

Tesla Model X Crossover 'Signature' Series Starts at $132K with 240 Mile Range - shayannafisi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/brookecrothers/2015/09/01/tesla-high-end-model-x-signature-series-starts-at-132k-with-240-mile-range/

======
beltex
_" With same options, Model X is $5k more than an S due to greater size & body
complexity. Sig Series is fully loaded, hence high price."_

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/639170376186990592](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/639170376186990592)

